
Want to reduce the carbon footprint of your food? Focus on choice vs local - Reedx
https://ourworldindata.org/food-choice-vs-eating-local
======
plutonicks
I believe many people are really wanting improve their environmental impact
and thus unfortunately carbon footprint is not a good enough proxy.

Water use and water pollution are just two factors that are probably more
significant, and have a broader, faster impact on biodiversity.

For example: Growing 1 almond (a low emission nut) uses about a gallon of
water.

Dairy cattle have a terrible impact on waterways with run-off and animal
wallowing.

------
johnnylambada
The first chart is eye opening. Moving from beef to pork is a much bigger win
than "eat locally".

------
palae
It seems only logical that (a) growing plants to eat them is more efficient
than (b) bringing an animal into existence, feeding the animal with said
plants and then eating the animal.

So (b) is more polluting and more cruel than (a). It might be time to wonder
if it is worth it.

